# very restless one year old can't sleep



## lovinglife (Oct 31, 2007)

hey, this is my very first post!








my one year old little guy is having a very hard time falling asleep and staying asleep. he is very curious, alert, and has had a difficult time sleeping in general. but lately he is extremely restless at bedtime, and can't seem to settle no matter what i do. i've tried all the tried and true (only kind, of course) ways of helping him wind down, but all the old standards (nursing, walking, rocking) don't seem to help much. he is just all over the bed, wiggling, thrashing, happily for the first little bit, but then he gets really frustrated and cries and cries, and I can't seem to help him in any way. and then he's awake over and over through the night, and sometimes up for as long as 3 hours. could it just be adjusting to the next stage of development? he's just starting walking not long ago.
just general encouragement would be greatly appreciated, even if you don't have advice!


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

Right there with you. This whole week has been a sleeping disaster. DD is just way too excited about being alive to want to go to sleep. Wish I could find the same vigor...


----------



## ruhbehka (Nov 5, 2006)

It will get better! Right around the 12 month mark was a horrible sleep time for us. I think it's all of the new skills they are mastering (walking, talking, etc.) just makes them restless and wanting to replay the day all night long!

It will get better. At 14 months, we are sleeping much, much more!


----------



## Shaki (Mar 15, 2006)

MY DD always slept restlessly when she was on the verge of/in the midst of a developmental leap. It's tiring, but it passes.

The only other thing to think about is if he's uncomfortable in any way. Teething? Reaction to fabric in PJ's? Possibly a hair wrapped around a finger or toe? But if the answers to all of that are No, then it's probably just a developmental leap. Hang in there. It'll improve.


----------

